# Is this the right time to apply for Australian General Skilled Migration Visa



## surfinsaurabh (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi All, 

I am planning to apply for Australian PR, just want to know if i am too late for it, as i came to know there is a major changes happening in Australian immigration system and may be from 1 July on wards they will not accept the immigration applications for General Skilled migrants.

Just want to know the time available with me i just 4 months with in this timeline will i be able to get my application reach to DIAC to be precise if i start my application process now will i be able to complete my process before the rule change happen.

Or what you guys suggest should i file the application after the change of rule,i.e after 1july.

Any information is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes you should go ahead immediately, you stil have 4 months in hand, you never know, ACS has been working very fast these days, you might just get there on time.


----------



## RNH (Oct 16, 2011)

The new skill select system will change the current 1 step application process into a 2 step application process similar to the current NZ Immigration process. There might also be changes in the SOL. So it won't stop immigration applications as such, it will just make the application better coordinated from DIAC point of view and it might also improve processing times for the applicants. However the details of this will only be evident after the new process starts.

In my opinion if you have all your documentation in order and qualify for 65 points then there really is no point in waiting. 
Whereas, if you are only starting the process of collecting documents then you can get your skills assessment and IELTS out of the way as they take most time before lodging an application. And even if the process changes in July IELTS and skills assessment will still be required then.

Regards,
Rohit


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

You are not too late but you should act fast


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

This is one of the best times to apply for Australia PR....the waiting periods have been reduced drastically and Visas are being granted @ a very very fast pace.
Rules are changing from 1st July 201 and there will be an EoI (Expression of Interest) which will have to be submitted by applicants to DIAC on the basis of which DIAC will decide if the applicant is good enough to be granted PR. But your info that General immigr. will be stopped is not true. So lay to rest that fear 

You can apply after Jul 2012 also; the only difference will be that it will be DIAC's analysis of your EoI which will decide your fate. 
The present system asks for 65 points and that it. You are good to go to Australia.
4 months is very very tight...
If you can give the IELTS in the next 90 days and have the desired assessment (which takes 4 months sometimes) then you should be able to file by july.
Keep in mind that even if you file on 29th June ; you will still be assessed via the present system..So there's hope for you...
Shoot back any ques.




surfinsaurabh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Australian PR, just want to know if i am too late for it, as i came to know there is a major changes happening in Australian immigration system and may be from 1 July on wards they will not accept the immigration applications for General Skilled migrants.
> 
> ...


----------



## worldcitizen25 (Dec 4, 2011)

*Similar situation: Need opinions / advice*



lifeisgood said:


> This is one of the best times to apply for Australia PR....the waiting periods have been reduced drastically and Visas are being granted @ a very very fast pace.
> Rules are changing from 1st July 201 and there will be an EoI (Expression of Interest) which will have to be submitted by applicants to DIAC on the basis of which DIAC will decide if the applicant is good enough to be granted PR. But your info that General immigr. will be stopped is not true. So lay to rest that fear
> 
> You can apply after Jul 2012 also; the only difference will be that it will be DIAC's analysis of your EoI which will decide your fate.
> ...


Hi all,
I am in a similar situation. I want to apply for Australian PR before the July 1 changes, but I am not sure I have enough time.
I have a couple questions:
1) Do I have to appear for the IELTS before I submit an application? What I'm trying to find out here is that, if I submit a PR application before July 1st and submit my IELTS score a little after that - will my application be subject to the old points system / rules?
2) A similar question regarding ACS assessment. Do I have to get my qualifications assessed BEFORE a PR application is submitted, or can I submit an application and let DIAC know that I have submitted my documents to ACS for assessment? 

All in all, I am trying to make sure everything is proper and submitted to DIAC before July 1. Any inputs or advice will be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

DIAC will give you time for submitting docs like PCC and medicals even after the 28 day limit has passed (these are docs for which the processing time is beyond your reach) ..but they will not give you more time for docs like IELTS,skills assessment,state sponsorship..
I have read this info some where on the DIAC website but cannot find it...
Will get back to you as soon as I get the link...



worldcitizen25 said:


> Hi all,
> I am in a similar situation. I want to apply for Australian PR before the July 1 changes, but I am not sure I have enough time.
> I have a couple questions:
> 1) Do I have to appear for the IELTS before I submit an application? What I'm trying to find out here is that, if I submit a PR application before July 1st and submit my IELTS score a little after that - will my application be subject to the old points system / rules?
> ...


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> DIAC will give you time for submitting docs like PCC and medicals even after the 28 day limit has passed (these are docs for which the processing time is beyond your reach) ..but they will not give you more time for docs like IELTS,skills assessment,state sponsorship..
> I have read this info some where on the DIAC website but cannot find it...
> Will get back to you as soon as I get the link...


If i am not wrong they want you to submit all documents that support the points assessment that you have made and therefore you will need to submit IELTS results, Assessment Results and State Sponsorship (if going for 176) at the time of application itself


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

surfinsaurabh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Australian PR, just want to know if i am too late for it, as i came to know there is a major changes happening in Australian immigration system and may be from 1 July on wards they will not accept the immigration applications for General Skilled migrants.
> 
> ...


Hi Surfin,

The best time to get it done is before July 2012, before the new EOI scheme is implemented. As time is getting short, it would be a good idea to seek a qualified Migration agent, that would probably cut some time, for example, telling you which Visa subclass to apply under and what are the minimum scores you need on your IELTS.


----------

